# 3 female & 4 male Rats Staffordshire



## Nim (Jan 4, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Ratscallions
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Near Lichfield, Staffordshire
Number of groups: 2

Group: 1
Number of animals: 3
Type/Breed/Variety: rats
Sex: Does
Age(s): 2 were born in July, the other is their mother who is under a year
Name(s): Shalina, Frutella, and Inara
Colours: PEW (Inara has an extremely light champagne hood)
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Inara was given to the rescue in July, and subsequently gave birth. 
Temperament: Friendly.
Medical problems: None known.
Will the group be split: NO
Transport available: Can be arranged
Other: Inara came from a situation where she was kept in a birdcage with eight other rats; all of her friends have been rehomed. She gave birth a week after arriving at the rescue. These girls are very friendly, and need to go to a forever home soon, as they're not getting the undivided attention they deserve.




























Group: 2
Number of animals: 4
Type/Breed/Variety: rats
Sex: Bucks
Age(s): Born in July
Name(s): Remus, Riddle, Ronan and Rufford
Colours: PEW, PEW, PEW, Black hoodie.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Were born in the rescue. 
Temperament: Friendly, playful, very very cute.
Medical problems: None known.
Will the group be split: Yes. I need to keep one to remain with their unwell brother .. so I'm actually advertising a group of three, but don't mind which three go.
Transport available: Can be arranged
Other: These little boys were born at the rescue and abandoned by their mother, so they're extremely used to being handled. They're desperate to play aaalll the time.


----------

